# Anyone for a cheap python?



## gman78 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am travelling the Philippines at the moment and couldn't believe my eyes when i saw this tank.
I spent the day at the Davao Crocodile Farm and had a ball.
On the way out there were some babies for sale.
By the way there will be many more phots to come once i get back.
Oh and an Australian dollar buys you 30 Peso so you do the math


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

WOW lol like less then 200


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 24, 2009)

omg lol


----------



## gman78 (Jan 24, 2009)

More like $150. But you must feed well till it feeds on you.
They feed them live chickens here. The chickens look freaked out just waiting to be eaten.
Wait till i upload the next few photos.


----------



## Specks (Jan 24, 2009)

would a international licence be able to let u buy those or what. btw how much does a interational licence cost exactly?


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

there only tiny arnt they?


----------



## Specks (Jan 24, 2009)

they are one of the worlds largest snake. btw they are only very young.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 24, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> they are one of the worlds largest snake. btw they are only very young.


:shock:


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 24, 2009)

Expensive!

They are obviously trying to sell them to nieve tourists, as I can't see the locals paying those prices.

Neil


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 24, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> would a international licence be able to let u buy those or what. btw how much does a interational licence cost exactly?



You can't import them into Australia. Only a few zoo's would/have been able to do it.

You wouldn't be able to export them out of the Phillipines unless you had a cites export doc and a cites import doc from a country that allows them.


Neil


----------



## gman78 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah for the price here they are very expencive.
I think they were aimed at stupid American tourists not the locals.


----------



## gman78 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Feeding time*

This is one of their breeders. It was only kept in like a chook pen like cage.
Anyone could just reach in and pat it.
It was clearly about to shed and had no interest in the chicken.
I'm sure it will soon though. Mean while the chicken just sits and waits


----------



## falconboy (Jan 24, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> how much does a interational licence cost exactly?



I was offering them a while ago for an unbeatable $19.95 on 100 gsm quality laser paper. Very similar to the ones you get on Petlink. Comes with a free Cities permit too.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 24, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I was offering them a while ago for an unbeatable $19.95 on 100 gsm quality laser paper. Very similar to the ones you get on Petlink. Comes with a free Cities permit too.


Sounds quite reasonable.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

ahahaha  lol. yeh QUALITY LASER PAPER right..


----------



## gman78 (Jan 24, 2009)

It was funny watching little kids stick their hands in to pat it and their perents grabbing them in huge fright.
They didn't learn though, i watched a kid get bitten by a mongoose


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

AHAHAHAHHA was he alright?


----------



## Harmony67 (Jan 25, 2009)

gman78 said:


> Yeah for the price here they are very expencive.
> I think they were aimed at stupid American tourists not the locals.


 
I would hope the American tourists weren't that stupid...baby burms are only about $75 USD here. 

Then again, they just might be...


----------



## gman78 (Jan 25, 2009)

There are some crazy tourists over here.
Even i was stupid enough to think of buying it.
Not the type of little friend to be travelling around with though


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 25, 2009)

lol glad your enjoying ya holiday


----------

